
How The Boring Company tunnels will move cars faster [video] - sethbannon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/28/watch-how-elon-musks-boring-company-tunnels-will-move-cars-faster/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14223020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14223020).
Although this one has a few minutes' seniority, that one is (a) the original
source and (b) currently at #1. So it seems like it should win.

